# what 'scares' me



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

> I use to be happy, confident, strong, had plans for the future, laid the foundations for getting there.
> Now am fighting to get back to who I was, not what I have become."


52 years old, 15 years of marriage down the tubes, struggling with the roller coaster of emotions, trying to get myself back to who I use to be, but you know, what really scares me is being alone as I grow older.

My daughter and her partner have been fantastic, they have given me their shoulders to cry on when I needed it, they have given me a roof over my head and food in my belly, they give me their love and support and ask for nothing in return, I cannot thank them enough.

What I don't have is the love and companionship of the woman I want(ed) to spend the rest of my life with, with that I am alone, and scared


----------

